# Need a decent backpack sprayer



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

I am looking at getting a backpack sprayer and need some insight on a decent one. I will be using this on my backyard which is 2,500 sq ft. I am fine with a pump. Any advice? Thanks!


----------



## TLFU (Aug 4, 2017)

Can't go wrong with a Birchmeier (Swiss made). That said, I've a Field King 4 gal hand-pump and am happy with it.


----------



## jht3 (Jul 27, 2018)

Hudson SP0

Add a 21psi constant flow valve


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Ditch the hand pump and go battery all the way. You will not regret it. I'll never buy another pump backpack sprayer.


----------



## jht3 (Jul 27, 2018)

Cost, pumps to break, additional weight

With a 21psi CF valve I need a maintenance pump every 5 seconds to stay above the pressure cut off. I don't find that bad at all. I have 5k of turf.

Battery powered would make the cleaning pump outs easier


----------



## ddrriizz (May 20, 2019)

I like my ryobi 4 gal sprayer with tee jet nozzles.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

ZeonJNix said:


> I am looking at getting a backpack sprayer and need some insight on a decent one. I will be using this on my backyard which is 2,500 sq ft. I am fine with a pump. Any advice? Thanks!


Soooo many variables.. and most come down to preference. You can honestly make anything work, starting with the sub-$100 hand-pump Solos/Chapins/etc. They all have pros & cons, if nothing other than price (they can range from sub-$100 to $400+ ). I started with a $40 craigslist manual pump and was able to define what it was that I needed/valued over time. Obviously jumping straight into a high-end sprayer eliminates that process but at a cost.


----------



## bradleymichael (Jun 3, 2020)

I recently purchased the SprayersPlus 105Ex model. I've only used it a handful of times but it seems to be a great sprayer that holds a charge on the battery for a loooong time.


----------



## Deadpair (May 30, 2020)

Why are there so many variables? It seems that the sprayer purchase is just the start. Then you have to figure out and purchase the right TeeJet fittings. Wish this was much more simple.


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

Deadpair said:


> Why are there so many variables? It seems that the sprayer purchase is just the start. Then you have to figure out and purchase the right TeeJet fittings. Wish this was much more simple.


If you want simple don't read around here much longer. Ha. I still read things am I'm like, ok I thought I had that covered already. Thats the benefit though. In my case I bought the 4 gallon Chapin and simply replaced the provided red tip with a better quality TeeJet red and left it at that. I dont use it like I used to, its more of my spot sprayer now when I have more area to cover in the spring. The majority of the year I am pushing a sprayer from Gregson Clarke that guess what. I found out about here when I already thought a backpack was the only best option. Ha.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Deadpair said:


> Why are there so many variables? It seems that the sprayer purchase is just the start. Then you have to figure out and purchase the right TeeJet fittings. Wish this was much more simple.


I didn't mean to complicate things, albeit I can do that all too easily ... I was just trying to state that getting recommendations for "a decent backpack sprayer" is a bit ambiguous as there are lots of options that cater to specific uses/needs. For ex, Harbor Freight sells this sprayer which will completely work for occasional spot spraying, etc. It may not cater to heavy professional use, but it's "decent" for occasional homeowner use.

Then there's the branded varieties, molded out of similar molds but can come with piston vs diaphragm pumps, wider mouths for easier pouring, different intake pump locations/filters/mechanisms ... you see how we can go off the deep end here? And we haven't even started talking about electric pumps and pressures, etc. But all this is splitting hairs. These options only become necessary the more you use it & with varying products/applications. If you're into applying PGR for ex, that Harbor Freight one may no longer be as "decent" an option, at least not without adding CF valves, etc (longevity aside).

@TNTurf made a good point where he opted for a $1000 sprayer setup due to it meeting his needs over an otherwise very decent Chapin sprayer.

I can get hung up on words, I am aware, but a "decent (insert anything here)" is a matter of personal values & preference. That's what I was attempting to clarify.


----------



## ClintB (Aug 10, 2017)

I really like my Stihl SG-20 backpack pump sprayer. It worked really well for about 6 years and started getting a bit stiff to pump. I took it to the dealership and for 40 bucks they replaced the seals and bearings and it is back like new again. Seems that backpack sprayers are wear items.

I wish Stihl made a battery option though!


----------



## jht3 (Jul 27, 2018)

corneliani said:


> Deadpair said:
> 
> 
> > Why are there so many variables? It seems that the sprayer purchase is just the start. Then you have to figure out and purchase the right TeeJet fittings. Wish this was much more simple.
> ...


Agreed on all counts.

I started with the harbor freight model. Wouldn't hold pressure from new so I took it apart and that was no better. Then the strap connector began to fail. Returned it. I did upgrade it with teejet nozzles and a CF valve. In that form it got the job done but left alot to be desired. I knew I needed something better.

Season 2 I researched heavily and pulled the trigger on a Hudson SP0. Why? Agitator for wettable powders like prodiamine. 11/16-16 threaded wand to accept my CF valve and teejet quick disconnect. Metal wand. Available spare parts. Manual pump for the simplicity. Cost.


----------

